# HP 10 Tablet G2 - 2301



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the HP 10 Tablet G2 - 2301 Model name: N3T44AAR and I notice I have Android version 5.0.1 Build # 1.1.6_20150805. .(I believe it is Android 5.0 Lollipop)
I went to Google on the HP and clicked on Updates Available on the tablet and I saw that there was an Apps update for Android v1.8.9 (free)
Does anyone know if I should go ahead and allow that to install? How would I know if that download/update is for my HP?


I notice there are many, many updates for programs I would never use. Is there any way to delete those so I don't have to keep seeing them? Or is it best to just let them stay listed in the Updates Available section? (Govt jobs updates; System Updates (don't know what this one is referring to); Nigeria News Updates; etc.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't click on updates *available*.

1. Open Googleplay
2.On the top left, click the hamburger (menu that looks like 3 stacked horizontal lines)
3. Select MyApps and Games

Then you will only be presented with apps you have installed on your tablet.

I'm now updating my two Android tablets so I thank you for your post reminding me I need to check.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

A Google supported Android tablet like the one you have won't let you download updates that don't apply unless you specifically force it through a side load.

Always install available updates because they contain security patches.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

plodr said:


> I don't click on updates *available*.
> 
> 1. Open Googleplay
> 2.On the top left, click the hamburger (menu that looks like 3 stacked horizontal lines)
> ...


I do NOT see that "3. Select MyApps and Games"
BUT, I did the following and it said I did NOThave any updates:
How to check for system updates:
You must be connected to the Internet to check for updates.
Use the following steps to check for system updates on your tablet.
1. On the Home screen, touch the All apps icon, and then touch the Settings icon.
2. In the System section, touch About tablet.
3. Touch System updates.
4. Touch Check now.
5. Install any available system updates.

I did all of that and it said I had NO updates. Isn't that "good enough" to let me know I do not have any (security, etc.) updates for this HP that I have?
(As I mentioned above, I know nothing about computers (octogenarian) and really can't understand much of what is going on. I just don't want to loose the use of this HP Tablet.)


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

TonyB25 said:


> A Google supported Android tablet like the one you have won't let you download updates that don't apply unless you specifically force it through a side load.
> 
> Always install available updates because they contain security patches.


You said "Always install available updates because they contain security patches." 
Where do I get those available updates? Isn't the following "good enough" to let me know I do NOT have any updating to do?

I did the following and it said I did not have any updates:
How to check for system updates:
You must be connected to the Internet to check for updates.
Use the following steps to check for system updates on your tablet.
1. On the Home screen, touch the All apps icon, and then touch the Settings icon.
2. In the System section, touch About tablet.
3. Touch System updates.
4. Touch Check now.
5. Install any available system updates.

I did all of that and it said I had NO updates. 
*Is that good enough that I DO NOT have to download/install anything on this HP 10 Tablet G2* - 2301 Model name: N3T44AAR that has Android version 5.0.1 Build # 1.1.6_20150805. .(I believe it is Android 5.0 Lollipop)???

I know nothing about computers (_octogenarian)_ and really can't understand much of what is going on. I just don't want to loose the use of this HP Tablet.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You're over thinking.

You'll be prompted for updates when you need them.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Google isn't Microsoft. AMEN!
Your android operating system will be updated in the background (no reboot required) when Google determines a security patch is needed. You don't have to worry about it.

You don't have to worry about your HP tablet not functioning.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you both.
So when I turned on my HP 10 Tablet G2 - 2301 and went into the "Settings/About Tablet/System Updates" (and then I connected to the Internet) and then it said there was NOTHING to be updated, that was "good enough." I don't have to worry about any updates at the moment?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Alice, you checked for system updates.

There has to be a way to check for app updates, which is different.

If you Click on the GooglePlay icon on your desktop then click the menu at the left of the search box, do you see *My apps & games* below Apps and Games?


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

plodr said:


> Alice, you checked for system updates.
> 
> There has to be a way to check for app updates, which is different.
> 
> If you Click on the GooglePlay icon on your desktop then click the menu at the left of the search box, do you see *My apps & games* below Apps and Games?


As I said in #1 above,
I went to Google on the HP and typed in Updates Available on the tablet and I saw that there was an Apps update for Android v1.8.9 (free)
AND there were several others mentioned = Google, Update for Whastapp; Apple Music; Gmail; Update for Old Versions; OTA Updates; Cyanogen Update Tracker; Facebook; CyanData Updater; App. Watcher-Updates notifier; Nigeria News Updates, and on and on and on. I don't think I would ever use any of them.
*BUT *I don't know if any of them are for my HP Tablet. Am I right? Maybe they are just general updates for everybody.
But I don't see what you mention = *My apps & games* below Apps and Games?
Getting a bit too confusing for this old mind of mine.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Are you in the googleplay store, not google search.
Don't type in anything. Look for a menu and click that.



> *BUT *I don't know if any of them are for my HP Tablet. Am I right? Maybe they are just general updates for everybody.


 I suspect since you typed in Updates Available they are just apps that have been updated recently and *don't apply to you*.

I'll see if I can find the manual for your tablet.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You're way over thinking this.

Update apps when updates are available in Google Play.

You'll be notified of system updates if and when they're available.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Tony, if she has to look over hundreds of "available updates" to find her apps, this isn't at all useful to her.
Some apps have security fixes so it isn't good to never update them.

I'd hate to have to go through all the available updates once or twice a week on 2 different tablets I own, to find which ones I've installed have updates!

I own an Asus running Lollipop and a Samsung running Marshmallow. Both tablets have "*my* apps and games" which list anywhere from 5 to about 30 apps that have updates available when I check. I've never had to go through a list of all available updates to check which ones I need.

Let's see if the manual has anything helpful
http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-Home-Tablets/8223709/model/9078231/manuals

I found this which really doesn't address how to get a specific app updated


> Manually updating apps, widgets, and the operating system
> HP recommends that you update your apps, widgets, and the operating system on a regular basis to the latest versions. Updates can resolve issues and bring new features and options to your tablet. Technology is always changing, and updating apps, widgets, and the operating system allows your tablet to run the latest technology available. For example, older apps and widgets may not be compatible with the most recent operating system.
> If you download the latest versions of HP and third-party apps and widgets, the operating system will download updates automatically and notify you when it is ready to install these updates. For more information:
> 1. Go to http://www.hp.com/support, and follow the on-screen instructions to select your country and your product.
> 2. Follow the on-screen instructions to access your Android operating system software.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

plodr said:


> *Tony, if she has to look over hundreds of "available updates" to find her apps, this isn't at all useful to her.*
> Some apps have security fixes so it isn't good to never update them.
> 
> I'd hate to have to go through all the available updates once or twice a week on 2 different tablets I own, to find which ones I've installed have updates!
> ...


A Google Play supported tablet isn't that complicated. All the available updates are in the Google Play store. Click Update All, and you're done.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

That might work for you but it doesn't work for me!
I choose not to do it this way:


> All the available updates...Click Update All


I've disabled some apps that google things I need and I can't uninstall (Google Play Books, Google Play Games, Google Play Music, Google Hangouts, Facebook, Instagram, Snapchat, Twitter...) which means I'd be wasting space updating some app I neither want nor ever use.
I try to uninstall apps that I do not want but not all allow this this so I clear the cache, stop the app and disable it.

I just tried all updates and it shows me updates for things I don't have installed. (Angry Birds... I didn't spend time looking through the hundreds of available updates to look over which I have installed.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

plodr said:


> That might work for you but it doesn't work for me!
> I choose not to do it this way:
> 
> I've disabled some apps that google things I need and I can't uninstall (Google Play Books, Google Play Games, Google Play Music, Google Hangouts, Facebook, Instagram, Snapchat, Twitter...) which means I'd be wasting space updating some app I neither want nor ever use.
> ...


I think there's something wrong with your device if you're getting update notices for apps you don't have installed.

I like to keep it simple. I install what I want. Uninstall what I can. And things just work. I've had several Android devices and never any problems.

Maybe you should start a new thread and we can figure what the problem is with your tablet.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't search for * all* available updates, as you stated.
I have an entry *My apps and games*. If I use that on two different brands of tablets and running two different versions of Android, I get *exactly* the apps and games installed on my device.

Alice said repeatedly she does not have that option. So if she searches for ALL AVAILABLE UPDATES, she is presented with a huge amount, same as I am if I do not do it using My app and games. There is nothing wrong with my tablets.
I've been updating the one successfully since 2014.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I go to Google Play, and it only shows updates available for installed apps. I click the button to update all of them, and I'm done.


----------

